# VERY cloudy water



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

Recently my tank just turned VERY cloudy, so cloudy I can not see any fish. All I have done is change my filter after it got cloudy, but the filter wasnt dirty at all, just changed it 3 weeks ago.

according to my test kits, water is

PH: 6.4 low
Alkalinity: 120 medium
Hardness: 50. medium
Nitrite: .5 PPM low-med
Nitrate: 20PPM, low-med

All seems OK to me, what am i missing? Why did it turn so cloudy?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Keep on doing water changes your nitrite should be 0 ppm, ammonia also 0 ppm.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

is yout tank fully cycled i had the same problem last week due to an uncycled tank


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> is yout tank fully cycled i had the same problem last week due to an uncycled tank


 yes, the more i read about cycling, the more i guess my month old tank wasnt cycled yet....


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yep i was going thru same thing, my tank is cycling,
the water got cloudy, i did water change then added some 
Aquairum Pharmaceuticals ACCU-CLEAR, worked like a charm.
Cleared cloudy aquairum water instantly.

Yaa might wanna get it, if your impatient like me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I would begin a cycleing process....Can you get some bio-spira...
If the water is cloudy , try only doing minimal water changes to clear it...
unfotunately the best thing to do is probably wait it out...
Do you have any other filters on there that you can maintenance??? maybe they are dirty..


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea check your ammonia and if it is high add some ammo-lock. and add some carbon to your filter it should be crystal clear by tomorrow night


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

i just had the same problem... what i do is perform some water changes... i have a good filtration system so it does it's job pretty well...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I did a 50% water change, added some ammo lock and Marcel Clear N Brite, and STOPPED FEEDING SO MUCH.....I think thats the problem of every cloudy tank
within 48 hours my tank was crystal clear and didn't smell bad either

p.s I did this last week and it's been crystal clear since


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

is this a new setup? if so, then all u have is "new tank" syndrome. it will take about 2-3 weeks for the biological filter to build up. try doing a 50% water change, that will help & if u can't get ur hands on some bio-spira i can also use stress zyme. good luck!


----------

